# Tell us your secrets?



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Malika, your known for your cooking skills and ability to make bodybuilding food still interesting, can you share some of your secrets with the rest of us?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Here a simple way to make the ever dry & bland turkey breast(or chicken) more tasty:

add tandoory/tikka spices to fat-free yogurt(3-4 tbsp for 500ml yogurt) & marinade turkey breast in it for at least 24hr(up to 3 days), then lay on a baking tray(without the marinade) & cook in the oven...

You can cut the meat in pieces then thread them on skewers to cook on the BBQ...

Mince the turkey/chicken breast & add BBQ spices or herbs(oregano goes well with turkey) to make burgers..

I love my salads...

There are so many varieties you can use to make them interesting & tasty:

- lettuce gem

- rocket

- watercress

- pea shoots

- chicory

- young spinach

& you can add to them chopped almonds, spring onions, cumin seeds...


----------

